# Companion for my JD???



## pace01 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am upgrading my JD currently in a 40gal to a 75gal. He is only a year old and has been alone for the past year. He is about 5inches now and I would like to put him in a 75gal tank. The prob is that my husband doesn't want to get a bigger tank unless there is another fish in there. He hates the one fish in the tank idea. Do you think that since hes been alone for so long that he will get along w/ another fish? If so then whay type of fish?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

how bout a pair of JD, get him a g/f :wink:


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

I agree. Get Him a Her. 

Mark


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep I agree get him a Female! Go for a pair! That would be awesome! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

pace01 said:


> I am upgrading my JD currently in a 40gal to a 75gal. He is only a year old and has been alone for the past year.


Are you sure it's a male?


----------



## pace01 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am pretty sure its a male but will try to post a pic later tonight. Thanx for the replies!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds good!
I think your husband will be captivated as a pair forms, spawns, and tends to their giant cloud of free-swimming fry. Speaking of which, what will be done with the offspring? Think you'll keep the 40 gal. to raise them in, or just let them get eaten? Something to think about.

I look forward to seeing some pics later!
BV


----------



## pace01 (Jul 6, 2008)

I will upload the video soon


----------



## pace01 (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is a video I took of him/her. My camera is terrible so please excuse the image. But just so you know he has two dotted lines under his eyes and below that is blank. he is really hard to photograph...he's very shy! As for fry. If I could raise them in the 40 and sell them...great...if not I guess they will be eaten


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks male, but I'm hoping the orange on his head has something to do with the lighting????


----------



## pace01 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah its just the lighting. He's actually got some dark coloring there. i was thinking he's a male too. Thanx....any other opinions???


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Definately a male


----------



## pace01 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looking into getting a female around the same size as him will be fun! Just wondering what is the minimum for a breeding pair of JD's? Will a 75 be big enough? thanx again!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Getting a new tank is the best time to add new fish. I would get the 75, set it up, and then introduce them there. This might decrease the chance of aggression.

I think that a 75 would be good for a pair of JD's. Obviously, the bigger the better, but it can work in that size. Good luck.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Jacks can easly be bred in a fifty five gallon tank or a fourty five long.


----------



## pace01 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm...my friend has a 55 that I could have so maybe I will try that first before splurging on a 75. If all goes well and the 2 get along then down the line I could always go bigger :-? Thanx for all your help!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

josmoloco said:


> Jacks can easly be bred in a fifty five gallon tank or a fourty five long.


Agreed 100%


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

alot of people say to buy aquariums that are way too big for a single pair of fish. The truth is that a pair of medium sized cichlids make a tank over 55 gallons seem empty. Go for the fifty five!


----------



## -deano- (Dec 18, 2003)

2 10" fish in a 75 wouldn't look empty at all, quite the opposite imo.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

many male jacks never reach the ten inch mark, and those that do take years to do so. And really, have you EVER seen a ten inch feanale dempsey


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There's really no need to argue semantics. Lets drop it before someone gets a little too bent out of shape 

Opinions vary, that's why they're called opinions.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a 9.75â€


----------

